# Ver- + ADJ: verduurzamen, vergroenen, ...



## ThomasK

V_er_- als prefix maakt het mogelijk van adjectieven werkwoorden te maken, en het blijft populair, productief, lijkt mij. _Verduurzamen_ zal wel een van de recentere zijn (al vind ik het al in een Van Dale van tien of meer jaar geleden). Of zijn er meer?

Ik dacht dat het in principe *'maken'* betekent (vergemakkelijken = gemakkelijk maken, een soort causatief, denk ik), maar ik merk dat "De economie verduurzaamt snel" al heel gebruikelijk is (= *worden*).  Dat is ook het geval met heel wat werkwoorden die gebaseerd zijn op eenvoudige adj. zoals _beter/ slechter, traag/ snel, zwak/ sterk (_ maar niet met bv. _gemakkelijk/ moeilijk, eenvoudig, ...). _

Maar is dat met andere recente neologismen ook het geval, denken jullie?


----------



## bibibiben

Het prefix _ver-_ vervult nogal wat functies. Het creëren van een causatieve betekenis is slechts een van de vele mogelijkheden. Van de volgende woorden is bijvoorbeeld niet in alle gevallen alleen een causatieve betekenis voorhanden:

vertragen
vereenzamen
vervagen
vervuilen
verslechteren
verzwakken
verzuren
etc.

Opmerkelijk is het woord _vervagen_. Dit woord schreeuwt om een causatieve betekenis, maar die wil er maar niet komen. In Nederland wordt nu _blurren _gebruikt, als het gaat om het wazig maken van de beeltenis van een persoon (veelal een verdachte). Ik weet niet hoe men zich in Vlaanderen eruit redt. Ik ben benieuwd!


----------



## ThomasK

Vreemd, die "vervagen", inderdaad. Nu, "wazig" of "onherkenbaar maken" lijkt mij ons meest gangbare oplossing. Kan het niet met een bepaalde oorspronkelijke betekenis te maken hebben, die "niet-menselijk" was? Bv. : iets was vaag of niet, of het evolueerde eventueel wel, vanzelf, maar de vaagheid kon niet door mensenhand veroorzaakt worden??? Hetzelfde met "vereenzamen" : iemand eenzaam maken? Kan het dus geen specifiek betekeniskenmerk zijn dat de verklaring daarvoor geeft?

Nu, akkoord dat "ver-" meer dan één betekenis heeft, maar ik wilde op de causatieven focussen (mede omdat in 'construction grammars' nogal aandacht krijgt). Nu, ik weet niet hoe deze betekenissen genoemd worden: agentieven? Je bedoelt toch telkens "[ADJ] worden", niet?

Tussen haakjes: de woorden die je noteert, lijken mij geregeld ambigu, in de zin dat ze causatief én ... [agentief] kunnen zijn. Toch?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Ik weet niet hoe men zich in Vlaanderen eruit redt.


In het geval van "onherkenbaar maken" van bijvoorbeeld een foto denk ik dat we hier gewoonlijk "onherkenbaar maken" gebruiken .

Als ik het in 1 woord zou moeten zeggen: "vertroebelen" maar ik weet niet of dat in Nederland zou begrepen worden.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk: in die specifieke context zeker. "Vertroebelen" associeer ik ook in Vlaanderen met "relaties", niet met foto's...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> niet met foto's...


Bij ons zeggen ze: "de foto is troebel" wanneer ze bedoelen dat ie niet scherp is. Ook bijvoorbeeld water dat niet helder is, is hier ook "troebel".


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, jaja, dat zou ik me eventueel nog kunnen voorstellen. Maar "de foto vertroebelen"? Misschien verschillende dialecten, maar toch... 

Wel inderdaad troebel water, helemaal akkoord!


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Vreemd, die "vervagen", inderdaad. Nu, "wazig" of "onherkenbaar maken" lijkt mij ons meest gangbare oplossing.



_Onherkenbaar maken_ is ook in Nederland een gangbare beschrijving, maar is niet precies genoeg. Je kunt iemand onherkenbaar maken door z'n ogen met een zwart balkje af te plakken, door het gezicht met grove pixels weer te geven (een zogeheten _gepixeld_ hoofd), door de persoon in kwestie in tegenlicht te plaatsen etc. Als je iemand wazig maakt, dan heb je 'm ook onherkenbaar gemaakt. In Nederland is zo'n persoon dan geblurd. En in Vlaanderen?



ThomasK said:


> Kan het niet met een bepaalde oorspronkelijke betekenis te maken hebben, die "niet-menselijk" was? Bv. : iets was vaag of niet, of het evolueerde eventueel wel, vanzelf, maar de vaagheid kon niet door mensenhand veroorzaakt worden??? Hetzelfde met "vereenzamen" : iemand eenzaam maken? Kan het dus geen specifiek betekeniskenmerk zijn dat de verklaring daarvoor geeft?



Ik begrijp niet goed waar je met je vraag op doelt.



ThomasK said:


> Nu, akkoord dat "ver-" meer dan één betekenis heeft, maar ik wilde op de causatieven focussen (mede omdat in 'construction grammars' nogal aandacht krijgt). Nu, ik weet niet hoe deze betekenissen genoemd worden: agentieven? Je bedoelt toch telkens "[ADJ] worden", niet?
> 
> Tussen haakjes: de woorden die je noteert, lijken mij geregeld ambigu, in de zin dat ze causatief én ... [agentief] kunnen zijn. Toch?



Mijn punt was slechts dat prefix ver- in combinatie met een adjectief juist niet alleen werkwoorden met transitieve betekenis vormt en dus ook niet alleen causatieven produceert. Dit blijkt ook wel uit mijn lijstje:


vertragen = transitief én intransitief
vereenzamen = alleen intransitief
vervuilen = transitief én intransitief
verslechteren = transitief én intransitief
verzwakken = transitief én intransitief
verzuren = transitief én intransitief
etc.

Kleine correctie: van _vervagen _dacht ik oorspronkelijk dat het alleen intransitief gebruikt wordt, maar Van Dale verklaart dit werkwoord ook transitief. Ik heb me dus vergist. Zelf hoor ik _vervagen_ nooit in transitieve betekenis gebruiken. Na lang zoeken heb ik wel één voorbeeld op Google kunnen vinden:

_"_Hij vervaagde het gezicht van de minnaar en monteerde zichzelf als verteller Pimpin' Curly in de sextape."

_Vervagen _wordt hier dus in de betekenis van _blurren_ gebruikt! Toch heb ik niet de indruk dat deze betekenis van _vervagen_ echt is aangeslagen. Althans, in Nederland. Er lijkt nog een lange weg te gaan.


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake causatieven en niet-c: oké, ik begrijp je.

INzake het tweede punt: ik wilde graag een verklaring proberen te vinden waarom 'vereenzamen' bijvoorbeeld alleen agentief (..) is [eenzaam worden], niet causatief [eenzaam maken], en vroeg mij af of dat met een betekeniskenmerk te maken kon hebben. _(Ik liet mij inspireren door Steven Pinker die een betekeniscriterium aangeeft waarom bepaalde variaties bij bepaalde werkwoorden onmogelijk zijn (zoals : 'Ik schilder met verf op een doek' > 'Ik beschilder het doek met verf'  [geen synoniemen, maar duidelijk verwant]). Ik vroeg mij af of er een aspect is van de betekenis van 'eenzaam' is dat antwoord op mijn vraag geeft...)_

Inzake "onherkenbaar": oké, ik begrijp, het is geen echt synoniem van "vervagen", het is te specifiek.

Wat bedoel je precies met "Er lijkt nog een lange weg te gaan"? Ga je ervan uit dat het causatieve "vervagen" beantwoordt aan een leemte in de taal - en dat zo'n werkwoord er dus noodzakelijkerwijs moet komen? Ik zou dat een gedurfde stelling vinden, maar wel een uitdagende!


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> INzake het tweede punt: ik wilde graag een verklaring proberen te vinden waarom 'vereenzamen' bijvoorbeeld alleen agentief (..) is [eenzaam worden], niet causatief [eenzaam maken], en vroeg mij af of dat met een betekeniskenmerk te maken kon hebben. _(Ik liet mij inspireren door Steven Pinker die een betekeniscriterium aangeeft waarom bepaalde variaties bij bepaalde werkwoorden onmogelijk zijn (zoals : 'Ik schilder met verf op een doek' > 'Ik beschilder het doek met verf'  [geen synoniemen, maar duidelijk verwant]). Ik vroeg mij af of er een aspect is van de betekenis van 'eenzaam' is dat antwoord op mijn vraag geeft...)_



Eigenlijk zou er geen enkel bezwaar moeten zijn tegen een causatieve vorm. Voorbeelden:

Mijn langdurig verblijf in het hooggebergte heeft mij vereenzaamd.
Als je jarenlang als een nomade in de woestijn ronddoolt, vereenzaamt dat je wel.

Het bijzondere aan het Nederlands is echter dat het een niet te miskennen voorkeur heeft voor niet-causatieve formuleringen. Deze versies voelen vertrouwder aan:

_Door _mijn langdurig verblijf in het hooggebergte _ben ik vereenzaamd geraakt_.
Of: _Door _mijn langdurig verblijf in het hooggebergte _voel ik mij (nu) vereenzaamd_.
Als je jarenlang als een nomade in de woestijn ronddoolt, _vereenzaam je wel_.



ThomasK said:


> Wat bedoel je precies met "Er lijkt nog een lange weg te gaan"? Ga je ervan uit dat het causatieve "vervagen" beantwoordt aan een leemte in de taal - en dat zo'n werkwoord er dus noodzakelijkerwijs moet komen? Ik zou dat een gedurfde stelling vinden, maar wel een uitdagende!



Nee, ik heb alleen zeer sterk de indruk dat de transitieve vorm waarvan Van Dale rept, niet zo heel algemeen voorkomt, zeker niet als het gaat om de betekenis 'blurren'. Van Dale lijkt een voorschot te nemen op een betekenis die nog niet algemeen omarmd lijkt te zijn. In dat opzicht is er een lange weg te gaan, denk ik zo. Maar goed, ik kan ernaast zitten.


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake de ogenschijnlijke voorkeur voor niet-causatieven: ik meen zelf eerder een trend te zien om _ver_-woorden in zowel causatieve en niet-causatieve zin te gebruiken. Het lijkt vaak samen te gaan, maar dat geldt misschien het meest voor de "eenvoudige" adjectieven, waartoe ik 'eenzaam' en 'vaag' niet zou rekenen, al is het misschien nogal persoonlijk... Ik zou willen zoeken naar een betekeniscriterium dat dat kan verklaren...

Inzake de "lange weg" ging ik er echt van uit dat inderdaad de transitieve betekenis de oudste of eerste was (in je voorbeelden zijn er toch 5 van de 6 ook transitief). Ik kan dat momenteel niet onderbouwen, maar opnieuw ben ik ertoe geneigd te denken  dat een betekeniscriterium net het "ontbreken" van een transitieve vorm bij "vereenzamen" zou verklaren. Bv. het feit dat eenzaamheid en vaagheid vaak niet het resultaat zijn van een bewust proces: het gebeurt aan iets of iemand, denk ik nu, het lijkt mij niet evident dat iemand een ander eenzaam zou willen maken. Of ... ?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Inzake de ogenschijnlijke voorkeur voor niet-causatieven: ik meen zelf eerder een trend te zien om _ver_-woorden in zowel causatieve en niet-causatieve zin te gebruiken.



Ik had in dit verband prefix ver- plus adjectief al losgelaten. Het ging om een algemene beschouwing.



ThomasK said:


> Inzake de "lange weg" ging ik er echt van uit dat inderdaad de transitieve betekenis de oudste of eerste was (in je voorbeelden zijn er toch 5 van de 6 ook transitief).


Prefix ver- plus adjectief heeft niet alleen maar een transitiverende werking. Er zijn genoeg voorbeelden te bedenken waarbij ver- + adjectief alleen een intransitieve betekenis heeft: verbleken, verburgerlijken, verflauwen, vergrijzen etc.


----------



## ThomasK

Ach, misschien heb ik een fixatie op causatieven, omdat het daar net over de impact van menselijke kracht of wil gaat, over invloed uitoefenen. En dat is niet louter een grammaticaal/ morfologisch fenomeen, maar het kan ook lexicaal uitgedrukt worden, met bv. 'aansporen' of 'aanzetten' bv. (al speelt het prefix hier ook een rol). Ik heb bij het talen leren bijvoorbeeld ook altijd gevonden dat de uitdrukking 'ervoor zorgen dat', als een geparafraseerde causatief, en zijn equivalenten in andere talen ('see to it that', 'faire en sorte que') mij "vleugels geven" in de zin dat ik plots dat typisch menselijk causatieve kan aangeven en daardoor meer mogelijkheden om mij uit te drukken... Idem met het Franse "rendre", het Engelse "make", als een soort causatieve hulp-werkwoorden... Uiteindelijk kan je met de causatief als het ware een verdieping bouwen boven het agentieve... ;-)

Hartelijk dank voor het meedenken. Ik zwijg nu (tenzij...).


----------

